# NH 489 haybine Pick up Reel Issue



## HayNow (Jul 6, 2011)

We've been using the 489 for several years and replaced the cutter bar and drive belt last month to start the season. I cut 10 acres then trouble started.







The pick up reel spins freely when not on the ground but as soon as I get into the grass stand, it stops. I noticed the belt was slipping on the rear pulley and adjusted it, also tightened the 5 inch spring but it still doesn't work. This is the only haybine I have and I'm stumped. Any suggestions?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Make sure the adjustable drive pulley is not screwed out so far that the belt is running in the bottom of pulley instead of pulling on the sides. Also could be caused by a worn belt. Check that the belt is routed correctly

Take a good look at the cam track where the bearings on the ends of the reel pipes run. When the reel stops note where the bearings are in relation to the the cam and see if a portion is broken away or bent. Also look if the bearing mounting bolt head is caught on one of the cam mounting bolts. That should not happen unless the wrong hardware was used.

.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If you haven't already I'd check the keyway pins on the drive sprockets. If sheared it would spin on shaft while under load. Hope that helps.


----------



## HayNow (Jul 6, 2011)

OK, will try it later today when the rain stops.


----------



## HayNow (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a lot more direction than I got when I call the New Holland parts store for the new belt. Thanks! Will check out later today.


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

I had a similar issue last time I had to haul out the 477, turns out long stalks were getting twisted around the right side of the reel and that was binding the reel up enough so that it stopped under any kind of a load. It would turn with the head up, but once dropped into the standing hay it would start to stall.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Even though belts may not appear to be worn, if they have been slipping and appear to be glazed, no amount of tension will cause them to grip enough not to slip.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

here is my personal experience: I replaced the reel drive belt, only when I put it on I changed the routing slightly so the belt did not drive under load. I had forgotten the exact route of the belt and installed it the best way I could come up with at the time, the lenght was essentially the same. if the belt has been off check the routing...good luck


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wondering if you are getting any action at the pto or is it stopping as well once you tightened the belt. if it is spinning along the drive line where is it not. I haven't owned one but like to trouble shoot problems. I love a good challenge! Might check your fluid in the tractor as well (if the pto isn't turning). please let us know your solution. hope you have it chomping greens already!


----------

